Ask HN: How do you securely store your Bitcoin? - bmul17
======
bobbba
It all depends on the value of your Bitcoin and what you use is for. Are you
saving Bitcoin for hopes of future increase in value, do you trade it
frequently or do you use Bitcoin to purchase goods and services. With that
said the safest method is a paper wallet. But a paper wallet makes it
difficult to buy,sell and use Bitcoin frequently. I have found that the
solution that works best for me is a combination of storage alternatives. A
paper wallet for saving your bitcoin (think of it like money in a bank vault),
a coinbase account for buying and selling frequently (like a brokerage
account) and a iPhone app for small purchases (like pocket money).

------
ro_man
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/How_to_set_up_a_secure_offline_sa...](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/How_to_set_up_a_secure_offline_savings_wallet)

------
carlosbit
Definitely the best way to secure your Bitcoins is Bitcoin Hardware wallet
like Trezor. It allows you to securely cold store your Bitcoins and also
allows easy spending when you need so.

